# 638 whp/599 ft-lb KAT



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Video 

Thoughts?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

"Damn" and "I want one" come to mind.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

hehehe... well said!


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Damn, wish I could afford that setup... Almost all of the PhatKA-T guys are S14. I'm glad I have an S14 motor! :thumbup:


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Damn, wish I could afford that setup... Almost all of the PhatKA-T guys are S14. I'm glad I have an S14 motor! :thumbup:


S14 motor? What is the difference between the s13 and s14 ka24de? Since the 95 S14 240sx comes with an OBD I computer, isnt it the same as the S13 OBD I motors?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

S14240SR said:


> S14 motor? What is the difference between the s13 and s14 ka24de? Since the 95 S14 240sx comes with an OBD I computer, isnt it the same as the S13 OBD I motors?


You are correct. I have the 1997 motor, OBD II. That's the sole advantage of the S14 motors.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

S14240SR said:


> S14 motor? What is the difference between the s13 and s14 ka24de? Since the 95 S14 240sx comes with an OBD I computer, isnt it the same as the S13 OBD I motors?


Check out my KA24 Turbo thread. I discuss the differences in the KA motors.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

That's funny cuz i never would've thought OBD2 to be a good thing. Especially since Ivan is running a AEM EMS standalone in the S13 that put down those numbers. Although his drag car is a S14.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Check out my KA24 Turbo thread. I discuss the differences in the KA motors.


nice info i liked it


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

thedaddies said:


> That's funny cuz i never would've thought OBD2 to be a good thing. Especially since Ivan is running a AEM EMS standalone in the S13 that put down those numbers. Although his drag car is a S14.


Yeah, OBD-II doesn't really do much at all. It's easier to read codes on.... Yup, that Phat KA-T car used EMS, and who wouldn't if they could afford it? The S14 motors have slightly higher compression heads, so if I were building a turbo monster, I'd use the S13 head...


----------

